# Back quiver recommendations



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

go cheap - because after you use one for a while - you may not like it - evertime you have to bend under something - all your arrows fall out - many times you will think you put your arrow back in the quiver and will have missed and it will be laying on the ground behind you as you walk on, etc... I had one and hated it.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

J-san said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been looking into getting a back quiver for going out into the woods and doing some small game hunting and stump shooting. I want to use a back quiver as I can readily carry a dozen or more arrows. I have seen some really nice handmade quivers as well as cheaper machine-made ones and wonder what most trad guys here look for in a good back quiver. Is there a back quiver that would have provisions to carry a recurve? I suppose I could always add on a hook or something of the sort, but it would be handy to not have to set my bow down and have both hands free.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes...they make them for securing a bow in..but not so much for carrying arrows too

Just to be able to use your hands..one of these might work for you..http://qualityarcherybows.com/point-belt-bow-holder-black-wide-p-25746.html

Now..if your wanting a back quiver and back pack in 1...take a look at these..http://www.ranchosafari.com

They even have a mini that just holds arrows and you can still use a back back or fanny pack...

For regular quivers...they make kits as well from Wyandotte too if you want to build one...here's some on Amazon...but you can get the kits just about anywhere these days...http://www.amazon.com/Wyandotte-Leather-Back-Quiver-Kit/dp/B003DR12OU


I've had this one of theirs for many years..and has worked great with a fanny pack..










Mac


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

There are a lot of folks making back quivers that have never used one. If the quiver is made correctly, meaning it lays flat against the archer's back the arrows will stay in place when bending over,ducking under limbs etc. Most of the "Hill style quivers" are made too boxy in the bottom to provide room for broadheads and this contour follows the entire length of the quiver. If you look at some pics and purchase some leather or tanned skin you can make one yourself to suit your needs.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

2 of the best I've used is Cedar Ridge Leather Works, outstanding looking and fully functional, lies flat on your back and the best I have found are back quivers made by a lady called Shell, whom you can find on Tradgang. If you ever find one for sale by Shell grab or I will, they are that good.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input, everyone. The DIY kits look pretty cool and they don't seem too expensive. Suppose I could always make a cover or lid of some sort if I need to crawl through the brush. Perhaps I could line the inside with some fleece or fur to keep the arrows from rattling.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

The key to a hunting back quiver is that lies flat on your back and that it actually has a bend in the middle. If you get one that fit's you right, you won't need to try to do anything to keep arrows from rattling. The back quivers that remain round cause the arrows to move around and make more noise.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

a well made back quiver that fits is a great peice of gear .
Check out the softer version made by Howard Hill archery .
... the arrows stay in place , and it swings beautifuly under your arm for getting through brush etc .


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I tell you, you cant beat a steve Katz (the leatherman) back quivers. He makes Byron's for him and I own 3 now and they are built like tanks. www.hidehandler.com/index


----------



## achilles (Jun 7, 2005)

*Cedar Ridge quiver*









On order. Versatile quiver.


----------



## achilles (Jun 7, 2005)

BowmanJay said:


> I tell you, you cant beat a steve Katz (the leatherman) back quivers. He makes Byron's for him and I own 3 now and they are built like tanks. www.hidehandler.com/index


S. Catts!


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Safari Tuff Duiker


----------

